# Linux sur virtual pc



## vm (20 Mai 2002)

bonjour j'ai virtual pc 5 avec win 98
et je voudrait rajouter linux ?
coment fait on ?
si linux est gratuit ou le trouve t'on ?


----------



## simon (20 Mai 2002)

Tu n'as pas besoin d'avoir windows 98 pour installer Linux sur VPC, en fait il te faut jsute les CDs d'installations d'une version de Linux et il va te créer un système tout neuf tout beau...

Pour la version de Linux je crois que celle de Red Hat est compatible avec VPC, va faire un tour sur le site de vpc (plus précisement sous la page support) et pis tu devrais trouver un peu plus d'infos.
Pour te procurer une version de Linux, c'est soit tu télécharge sur le web, soit tu la commandes (et cela te coute ds les 20$), soit tu t'achètes un magazine sur Linux avec une version entière dessus (ce que j'ai fais pour avoir la Red hat)
http://www.redhat.com 
http://www.connectix.com/products/vpc5m.html 


PS: je l'ai fais chez moi mais c'est vachement lent


----------



## vm (20 Mai 2002)

linux n'existe pas en francais ?


----------



## simon (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par vm:
*linux n'existe pas en francais ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ftp://ftp.redhat.com/pub/redhat/linux/7.3 et tu choisis la langue de téléchargement, ou tu peux aller sous http://www.redhat.fr


----------



## vm (22 Mai 2002)

quel est le fichier a telecharger dans ftp://ftp.redhat.com/pub/redhat/linux/7.3
et coment je l'instale dans virtual pc ?
j'ai l'habitube d'utiliser mac os et win
ca va etre la 1er fois que j'instale linux


----------



## simon (22 Mai 2002)

A installer tu fais comme pour installer Win98 (par exemple) sous VPC, tu crées un nouveau disque dur en précisant bien que c'est un disque pour Linux et tu suis les indications. Il va te demander les Cds d'install les uns après les autres et tu suis les indications. Linux a fait des progrès tu auras un joli installer graphique (user-friendly) pas de commandes à taper rien de compliquer.
Encore une fois utilise le sous OS 9 parce que sous OS X cela va ramer un peu (enfin cela dépend de ta config bien sur)

Pour les fichiers à télécharger mi je prendrais les i386, mais va faire un tour là (en anglais) tu pourras trouver deux trois informations, en cnsidérant bien sur que tu bosses avec VPC donc un "compatible intel" http://www.redhat.com/download/howto_download.html


----------



## vm (24 Mai 2002)

merci   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



le pb c'est que je ne vois pas le fichier a telecharger
ftp://ftp.redhat.com/pub/redhat/linux/7.3/fr/
il y a telement de fichier different
dans le dossier os il y a i386 mais il y a beucoup de chose diffenent
je parle pas anglais   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[23 mai 2002 : message édité par vm]


----------



## simon (24 Mai 2002)

Alors si tu vas ds ce repertoire:

ftp://ftp.redhat.com/pub/redhat/linux/7.3/fr/iso/i386/

Tu télécharges: 

valhalla-i386-disc1.iso	
valhalla-i386-disc2.iso	
valhalla-i386-disc3.iso

Après il te faut graver des CDs avec ces trois images disques (au format ISO pour le monter utilise Toast), et c'est avec le disc1 que tu vas commencer ton install  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Les deux autres .iso ds ce même dossier comporte les sources de la distribution


----------



## vm (24 Mai 2002)

pb je ne peut telecharder que le 1er disque
quand je veut telecharger les 2 autre c'est ecrit

Anonymous User Limit Reached, See http://www.redhat.com/mirrors.html


----------



## vm (24 Mai 2002)

ok c'est bon j'ai eter sur un site mirrors


----------



## vicento (24 Mai 2002)

Pourquoi veux tu installer Linux sur VPC ?
Il y a quand même bien des distributions pour les Macs qui doivent tourner mieux que dans VPC.


----------



## vm (24 Mai 2002)

c'est simplement pour voir coment c'est linux
et je ne peut pas fair de partition
et il doit t avoir + de soft pour intel que pour PPC


----------



## vicento (24 Mai 2002)

OK.


----------



## vm (25 Mai 2002)

j'ai un pb quand je demare linux il me demande mon nom utilisateur de mon mot de passe
je crois pas avoir vu parler de cala lors de l'instalation


----------



## Blob (25 Mai 2002)

essaye root et root. Ou simplement root pour le nom et rien pour le pass.

Logiquement il y a du y avoir un moment ou l'installer t'as demandé mot de passe...


----------



## vm (26 Mai 2002)

j'ai reinstaler et fait attention au mot de passe

mais a demarage apres le mot de passe linux plante
"erreur fatal"

je vais essayer de l'instaler sur mon pc 
je devait reinstaler win


----------



## Glerck (3 Juin 2002)

Pers j'ai installe SuSE Linux 7.3 qui ne pose aucun probleme sauf que c'est 100x plus lent que sur un vrai pc mais si c'est juste pour essaye. Tu trouvera SuSE dans n'importe quel bon mag d'info. Il en existe aussi une version pour PowerPC (PowerMac).


----------

